# Tree hook/clamp?



## Blake (Jun 11, 2016)

I fish a river that has a lot of overhanging trees, and when the current is ripping I'd like to be able to tie off to those trees to fish spots more thoroughly. Tying and untying a knot each time is a pain. I need some kind of hook or clamp, do any of you guys use something like that?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 11, 2016)

I've seen them in the Cabelas catalogue. Never used it.


----------



## AlexB (Jun 11, 2016)

Check out the "kelp anchors" ocean kayakers use. Seems like they'd work great.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 11, 2016)

Seems that you could easily make something without having to resort to Cabela's. You'll obviously be downstream from the branch so maybe some simple pole with a hook would work. Maybe a rope loop at one to go around a cleat and a hook at the other for the branch. A piece of conduit or PVC with a dowel jammed in one end for a screw hook and the rope at the other. I couldn't find the commercial example I've seen but remember the hook end closed around the branch somehow. Anyway, it shouldn't take much to invent one.


----------



## Al U Minium (Jun 11, 2016)

Be sure to put snake guards on it to prevent snakes from joining you in your boat.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 12, 2016)

Use a clove hitch. So simple to tie and untie yet won't come undone.[youtube]TZ8MwmILuEk[/youtube]


----------



## bird35 (Jun 12, 2016)

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/376/Blakemore-Brush-Gripper-Anchor.html

I use this. It works very well to hold my boat. I keep one tied to the front and one tied to the back of my boat at all times. Especially good when fishing for crappie in trees.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 12, 2016)

I like the Blakemore unit suggested above. However, the listing shows "not available". If I couldn't find one, I'd guess that one of the Harbor Freight Spring Clamps would also work. richg99

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-spring-clamp-39530.html


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Jun 12, 2016)

bird35 said:


> https://www.austinkayak.com/products/376/Blakemore-Brush-Gripper-Anchor.html
> 
> I use this. It works very well to hold my boat. I keep one tied to the front and one tied to the back of my boat at all times. Especially good when fishing for crappie in trees.


I have one of these it was in my boat when I got it always wondered what it was called 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll either anchor, or tie off to a tree. I use a rope with a dog chain clip on the end of it. Wrap it around the tree, clip it over the rope, done. To move, unclip it from the rope. Way too simple that way-which is good (for me, anyway).


----------



## LarryF (Jun 14, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I like the Blakemore unit suggested above. However, the listing shows "not available". If I couldn't find one, I'd guess that one of the Harbor Freight Spring Clamps would also work. richg99
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-inch-spring-clamp-39530.html



That is what I've always used. Drill a hole in it an attach some anchor cord. snap link on the other end. Been doing that for years.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 14, 2016)

Highwayman hitch. I use them all the time.


----------

